# Anyone Joining UOL Or UCMD? Join This Thread!



## MedCat (Oct 22, 2013)

Anyone joining uol MBBS ,join this thread so that we get to know our fellows with whom we are gonna spend the next 5 years

Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ujarsh (May 29, 2013)

May be i will get in ..


----------



## MedCat (Oct 22, 2013)

Ujarsh said:


> May be i will get in ..


Oh great .
Did u get a call today ?

Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ujarsh (May 29, 2013)

Nope .. Did u?


----------



## MedCat (Oct 22, 2013)

Yup today they displayed their list....
Whats ur aggregate ?

Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ujarsh (May 29, 2013)

73


----------



## MedCat (Oct 22, 2013)

Ujarsh said:


> 73


U will get in for sure . Closing merit of this list is 73.77

Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ujarsh (May 29, 2013)

Mine is 73.3 are they going to display other list too?

- - - Updated - - -

Did u applied for akhtar saeed?


----------



## MedCat (Oct 22, 2013)

Ujarsh said:


> Mine is 73.3 are they going to display other list too?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Did u applied for akhtar saeed?


Hopefully ,u should call them and confirm..... Did u check ur name in the list ?

I applied for akhtar saeed but messed up their test.... 

Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ujarsh (May 29, 2013)

Nope i didn't and don't have courage either.


----------



## MedCat (Oct 22, 2013)

Ujarsh said:


> Nope i didn't and don't have courage either.


lol. U should check it . Even if its not there u will get in, in the third list for sure...
What was your serial number for the interview ?


Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ujarsh (May 29, 2013)

Haha i prefer to wait for their call 
It was 218 ..


----------



## Pain (Oct 9, 2013)

Will there be a third list? I mean it doesn't look like it........


----------



## MedCat (Oct 22, 2013)

Pain said:


> Will there be a third list? I mean it doesn't look like it........


There are 55 candidates in 2nd list. So hopefully many of them will drop 


Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


----------



## MedCat (Oct 22, 2013)

Ujarsh said:


> Haha i prefer to wait for their call
> It was 218 ..


The last person in the mert list has a serial no, 203.

Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pain (Oct 9, 2013)

I don't think they are calling serial number wise. It is according to the merit no.


----------



## MedCat (Oct 22, 2013)

U should call them and ask if they can help u.
There are 12.5% marks for interview now nobody knows ,what the real merit is

Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk

- - - Updated - - -










2nd Merit List - Annual 2013-14Bachelor of Medicine and Bachelor of Surgery (MBBS)​
*Last date for fee submission: 26th November 2013*

*Sr #**Reg. No**Applicant Name**Father Name**Merit No.**Status*1B.BMS021331127Usman Ahmad KhanKhuda Yar1312nd Selection MBBS2B.BMS021331123Rubab AkramMuhammad Akram1322nd Selection MBBS3B.BMS021331120Arfaa IbrahimMuhammad Ibrahim Khan1332nd Selection MBBS4B.BMS021331122Hafsa HashmiAmir Shahbaz Hashm1342nd Selection MBBS5B.BMS021331126Moater AltafAltaf Hussain1352nd Selection MBBS6B.BMS021331118Sania SaleemMuhammad Saleem1362nd Selection MBBS7B.BMS021331132Firdous IdreesMuhammad Idrees1372nd Selection MBBS8B.BMS021331117Mamoona NazarNazar Muhammad1382nd Selection MBBS9B.BMS021331125Jawaria ChoudhryZulkader Amin1392nd Selection MBBS10B.BMS021331121Amna ManzoorManzoor Ahmed Malik1402nd Selection MBBS11B.BMS021331131Faiza JavedArif Javed1412nd Selection MBBS12B.BMS021331119Iram IqbalMuhammad Iqbal1422nd Selection MBBS13B.BMS021331116Madeeha SarfrazSarfraz Ahmed Bajwa1432nd Selection MBBS14B.BMS021331128Sehar SarwarMuhammad Sarwar1442nd Selection MBBS15B.BMS02133867Rida KhanSana Ullah Hashmat1452nd Selection MBBS16B.BMS021331112Taqeer SafdarSafdar Ali1462nd Selection MBBS17B.BMS021331129Rameen FatimaAbdul Ghafoor1472nd Selection MBBS18B.BMS021331103Muhammad Bilal AnwarMuhammad Anwar Shahid1482nd Selection MBBS19B.BMS02133713Fatima KhalidCh. Khalid Mehmood Ghumman1492nd Selection MBBS20B.BMS021331134Asfa AnjumSana Ullah1502nd Selection MBBS21B.BMS02133710Muhammad ZahidAbdul Razzaq1512nd Selection MBBS22B.BMS021331113Jahazeb EhsanEhsan Malik1522nd Selection MBBS23B.BMS021331135Maria KhanNaimat Ullah1532nd Selection MBBS24B.BMS02133796Arisha ZafarMehmood Zafar1542nd Selection MBBS25B.BMS021331071Hafiza Roha ZainabSiddique Ahmed1552nd Selection MBBS26B.BMS02133049Hajra RasheedDr.Rasheed Ahmed1562nd Selection MBBS27B.BMS02133112Nimra KomalMuhammad Arif1572nd Selection MBBS28B.BMS02133356Alishea AhmedAhmed Nawaz1582nd Selection MBBS29B.BMS02133563Muhammad Adil IrshadMuhammad Irshad Bhatti1592nd Selection MBBS30B.BMS02133565Muhammad Imam MoosviAsghar Imam Kazmi1602nd Selection MBBS31B.BMS02133223Hafiz Muhammad Sajjad HaiderDr Dilawar Hussain1612nd Selection MBBS32B.BMS02133403Faiza IftikharIftikhar Ahmad1622nd Selection MBBS33B.BMS021331096Ramsha ShahidShahid Mehmood1632nd Selection MBBS34B.BMS02133588Samia Rauf ButtHassan Rauf Butt1642nd Selection MBBS35B.BMS02133080Marium YounasMuhammad Younas1652nd Selection MBBS36B.BMS021331101Ramsha SaleemMuhammad Saleem Iqbal1662nd Selection MBBS37B.BMS02133651Khudija IramRana Muhammad Hussain1672nd Selection MBBS38B.BMS02133630Ali HashmiAhmad Hashmi1682nd Selection MBBS39B.BMS02133169Faisal KhalidKhalid Mehmood1692nd Selection MBBS40B.BMS02133339Hassan IftikharIftikhar Ali1702nd Selection MBBS41B.BMS02133988Salman JawedMuhammad Jawed1712nd Selection MBBS42B.BMS02133546Amal FatimaJaved Bashir Sulehria1722nd Selection MBBS43B.BMS02133164Syed Ali Hassan AzamAzam Hussain Shah1732nd Selection MBBS44B.BMS021331056Khunsa WasiKhawaja Abdul Wasi1742nd Selection MBBS45B.BMS02133330Sohaib ShahidShahid Latif1752nd Selection MBBS46B.BMS02133697Urooj FatimaMuhammad Ayaz1762nd Selection MBBS47B.BMS02133377Taha SaeedSaeed Anwer1772nd Selection MBBS48B.BMS02133667Sana Mushtaq AhmedMalik Mushtaq Ahmed1782nd Selection MBBS49B.BMS02133831Khubaib TahirCh Muhammad Tahir1792nd Selection MBBS50B.BMS02133180Zia AmeenSheikh Shoukat Hayat1802nd Selection MBBS51B.BMS02133979Ghulam SakinaJaveed Rasib1812nd Selection MBBS52B.BMS02133589Ibtasam WalayatWalayat Hussain1822nd Selection MBBS53B.BMS02133387Musharraf SarwarSheikh Muhammad Sarwar1832nd Selection MBBS54B.BMS02133595Aamna AmjadMohammad Amjad Toor1842nd Selection MBBS55B.BMS02133890Hamza ZulfiqarCh Zulfiqar Ali1852nd Selection MBBS


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ujarsh (May 29, 2013)

U have told me their last merit no is with aggregate of 73.7 %how did u come to know that cox its not written here in the list ?? :?


----------



## MedCat (Oct 22, 2013)

Ujarsh said:


> U have told me their last merit no is with aggregate of 73.7 %how did u come to know that cox its not written here in the list ?? :?


A lil bit web surfing and free time 
Last person is hamza zulfikar ...
Just check sharif med college's merit list u will find his name in 11th or 12th page.... He has an aggregate of 73.77


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

Ohooo med cat is surfing here and there... where is your name in list?


----------



## MedCat (Oct 22, 2013)

saske khan said:


> Ohooo med cat is surfing here and there... where is your name in list?


hehehe..... i have nothing to do these days
getting bored so surfing is what that is keeping me alive 
merit no 160


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

Whats your name is it moosvi.. which type of name is this


----------



## MedCat (Oct 22, 2013)

saske khan said:


> Whats your name is it moosvi.. which type of name is this


my actual name is Mohammad i was born in IRAN so ppl there requested my father to add moosvi with my name..
almost all Iranis use moosvi at the end of their name ... A complicated story it is.... and an irani family (vry close to us) has given me this name


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

Ooooo so u can speck arabic


----------



## MedCat (Oct 22, 2013)

yup a lil bit..
but irans language is Persian


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

MedCat said:


> yup a lil bit..
> but irans language is Persian


Persian but isnt it muslim country


----------



## MedCat (Oct 22, 2013)

saske khan said:


> Persian but isnt it muslim country


it is


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

MedCat said:


> it is


So how their language is urdu i thought its arabic in all muslim countries except pk


----------

